# 3D background advice needed UK based



## sweety (Jan 10, 2010)

Hi guys  I could do with some advice please, I'm busy having a go at making up a 3D background for my small Betta's tank before I have to build a large one for my mates tank. I've got a little more work to do on the styrofoam but once that's done i'm a little unsure what to cover it with as i've been unable to find drylok etc here in the uk. Would it be ok to just use a watery cement mix & to colour it for the gaps between the rocks add some charcoal to the mix ?
Thanks in advance for any help


----------



## fusion (Jun 21, 2012)

Cement works good, though you have to cure it for a few weeks in water as it messes with the PH really bad, i wouldnt use charcoal, use cement coloring. If you have a look thru this DIY thread at the backgrounds there are quite a few cement ones that will give you better info.


----------



## sweety (Jan 10, 2010)

Well have managed to get it all carved & quite pleased for my first go at doing this  when it comes to covering it with cement I know you need a slightly watery mix but do you just coat it with the cement straight from the bag or do you have to add sand to the mix like you would when building ?


----------



## fusion (Jun 21, 2012)

A quick search on google and i found Drylok in the UK
http://www.hellotrade.com/m-ports/latex ... oofer.html

Much easier to use that


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

Great job, Fusion. Way to help someone out!

Sweety, many have used the quickrete mix, here in the US, with or without epoxy resin coatings. But if you can find Drylok, go with it! IMO, it will last longer and give you better detail.


----------



## sweety (Jan 10, 2010)

Thanks for your help guy's  pick up some ready mixed cement (just needs water) today so will give that a try & see how it go's as this BG is a bit of a test piece but as I might be making one for my larger tank I will do more hunting for the drylok but might end up going to Fusion's link for it so tanks again Fusion your a star :wink: I'll pop a pic up once it's done unless I fail


----------



## fusion (Jun 21, 2012)

No prob, happy to help, yep we like pics here lol


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Lots of folk use Bondaglass G4 Pond Sealer for this in the UK. Comes in clear and various colours and is hard and flexable to last on cement covered poly.
You may also want to have a look at Plastikote stone look paints at B&Q etc.

Much more expensive here than the US equivolents. I realy do not know why.

Suspect Drylok is hard to get hold of retail if your not in the trade.

All the best James


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

If you do find it retail please let me know. :thumb:


----------



## sweety (Jan 10, 2010)

Cheers for that James :thumb: forgot all about G4 pond sealer & never thought about Plastikote TBH, Put my first coat on yesterday so it should be ready for another coat tomorrow if it is gripping the the BG


----------

